
FedEx Service Alerts: National Service Disruption - troydavis
http://www.fedex.com/us/servicealerts/
======
no_protocol
I wondered what this meant:

> Consistent with the provisions of the FedEx Service Guide, the money-back
> guarantee is not in effect for FedEx Express packages due for delivery on
> May 2, 2017.

So I found the section "Money-Back Guarantee Policy" in the Service Guide.
There are several sections describing the guarantee and a list of specific
limitations and exceptions, one of which is:

> 2\. The service failure resulted, in whole or in part, from any of the
> circumstances described under the Liabilities Not Assumed section.

And in the Liabilities Not Assumed section, the end of item D states:

> disruption or failure of communication and information systems (including,
> but not limited to, our systems).

\---

After all that digging, I went back to the very first paragraph of the Money-
Back "Guarantee", which states:

> We offer a money-back guarantee for our services. This guarantee can be
> suspended, modified or revoked at our sole discretion without prior notice
> to you.

1\. Why do they even need to list all the exceptions and limitations if the
"guarantee" can be revoked for any reason?

2\. Why is the word "Guarantee" used in the name of the policy? It seems
deceptive to offer a promise that essentially means nothing.

I'd rather see it called a "Money-Back Policy" and have it only list the
specific cases where it _does_ apply. At least then the customers would have a
better idea of what they were buying. It is too hard to figure out what does
and does not apply when only negatives are listed.

~~~
skot9000
I looked into the "Guarantee" issue a while back when I felt dissatisfied with
Comcast despite their "Customer Satisfaction Guarantee". Unfortunately it
seems Guarantee is just a meaningless marketing term.

